# Daily Bread



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Well Bankshot's thread on bread got me going.

Butter Top

6 1/2 C. flour.
2 1/2 C. hot water, 125 F.
2 T. dry yeats.
2 T. sugar
Cornmeal
Butter

Flour, yeast and sugar in mixer, run on low with paddle blade while water heats. Pour water into bowl while mixer's running, mix 10 minutes. Add flour 1/4 C at a time after changing to dough hook until a shaggy mass forms, remove dough from bowl and knead for 10 - 15 minutes.

place in a buttered bowl cover with a cloth and let rise 90 minutes.

Punch dough down, turn out and knead 5 minutes, let rest 5 ,inutes. Cut in half, shape and cover with a cloth. Let rise 60 minutes.

Preheat oveen to 350 F. 30 minutes before baking. Butter pizza pan, coat with cornmeal.

Place loaves on pan, butter the top and split, bake 15 minutes. Butter top and turn pan 180% bake 25. 

Remove from oven to rack let cool.

Be well,

Dmntd


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Butter Top*

Wonderful! Thank you for sharing!

Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Mediterranean Twist

1 loaf

2 ¾ C Whole wheat bread flour
1 ¼ C Cornmeal
2 T. Dry yeast
2 T. Whole fennel seed.
2 T.Sesame Seeds
1 T. Sugar
1 t. Salt
Pinch of Spanish saffron (20 or 30 stigmas) fresh ground.
1 ½ C. Hot water, 125F.
2 T. Butter
Olive oil
Cornmeal

Mix flour and cornmeal. Finely grind saffron with a mortar and pestle.

In mixer bowl Measure 2 C. flour mixture, add dry yeast, fennel seed, sugar, salt and saffron. Mix together while water heats. Pour hot water into the bowl add butter and mix for 2 minutes with a flat beater. After 2 minutes and the remainder of the cornmeal/flour mixture ¼ C. at a time. When the mixer starts straining replace the flat beater with a dough hook.

Knead with dough hook for 10 minutes.

First rising, 90 minutes;

Remove the dough hook, leave the dough in the mixer bowl, cover with a damp towel let rise for 20 minutes. Punch the dough down and form into a ball, if it’s sticky sprinkle with flour cover and repeat two more times. Cover and let rise 30 minutes.

Shaping;

Punch dough down and turn out onto a floured work surface & divide the dough in 3 equal parts. Roll each of piece in to a cylinder about as long as your over stone or the pan you’ll be using, with the 3 pieces side by side braid them from the middle to the ends. Pinch the strand together at the end and fold them under. Cover with a cloth and let rise 30 minutes.

Preheat oven to 400 F.

Brush the loaf with olive oil before baking for 35 - 40 minutes.

The loaf is crusty and dense with a coarse, grainy texture and a savory flavore. 

Braid the pieces together loose for a uniforn loaf that's smooth, or tight for a loaf that breaks as it rises and pulls apart in small to medium pieces. I'd been pulling pieces of this loaf before it was cool.





Dmntd

p.s. This loaf is fragile, use a spatula to move it until cool.


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks good! I've made it before but had one of those bread making machines.


----------



## Gumpmyster (Apr 3, 2006)

I need to try making the butter top first.... Saving both recipe. :dr


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Those look great!! Thank you for the recipies!!


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Egg bread

1 large loaf

5 - 7 C. Flour
1 T. Dry yeast
1 t. Salt
¾ C. Sugar
½ C. Air dried skim milk
1 C. Water, 120- 130F
6 Large eggs
½ C. Butter
1 Egg, beaten

Measure 2 C. flour, yeast, salt. Sugar and dry milk into mixer bowl, stir with flat beater while water heats, pour hot water into bowl and mix well. Add eggs one at a time mixing after each addition, add the butter and mix for 3 minutes.

Add flour ¼ C. at a time until the dough becomes a shaggy mass, replace flat beater with a dough hook and knead for 10 minutes, adding flour as needed to prevent sticking.

This dough is a dense & heavy. My 5 quart - commercial stand mixer, got hot under the hood and started whining after 5 minutes, I had to let it cool before finishing with the dough hook.

Cover mixer bowl with a cloth and let rise 1 hour.

Punch down and turn out onto a floured work surface, shape, cover with a cloth and let rise 30 minutes while oven heats to 350F.

Brush loaf with beaten egg before baking.

Bake on an oven stone or buttered cookie sheet 25 - 40 minutes, or until brown and sounds hollow when the bottom is thumped.







Dmntd


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

The eggbread turned out so well, made it again today.







Dmntd


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Making large loaves like this requires a bit more time.

Bake 25 minutes before checking, make sure the bottom sounds hollow when thumped, if not, bake it 15 minutes more, check and repeat as needed.

When the top gets as dark as you'd like, cover the loaf with foil and return to oven.

The loaf I baked today, took 50 minutes to cook through, it was covered with foi the lest 15 minutes.

Dmntd


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Sweet Bread ~ 8 small round loaves

6 ½ C. Bread flour
1 C. Sugar
½ C. Dried milk
1 T. Dry yeast
1 ½ C. Hot water, 120-130 degrees
½ Stick butter
2 Eggs

Put 2 C. flour and dry ingredients in a mixer bowl and mix with a flat beater while heating the water, add water and stir to make a batter, add eggs and butter then mix well.

Add flour ½ cup at a time until a rough shaggy mass is formed, it might be necessary to change to the dough hook before dough ball is well formed. 

Knead for 10 minutes.

Remove the dough hook from the mixer (and the dough), cover mixer bowl with a damp cloth and let rise one hour.

Punch dough down in bowl and turn out onto a floured work surface, let rest five minutes before cutting dough in half. Turn each half cut end down and quarter, roll each piece into a ball before placing on a baking sheet coated with olive oil, cover with a towel. Let rise for 30 minutes.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees 30 minutes, while loaves rise.

Brush each loaf with olive oil before placing in oven. Bake for 25 - 40 minutes at 350.

Dmntd


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Plain bread

3 - 3 ½ C. Bread flour
1 C. Dry milk
2 T. Dry yeast
1 t. Salt
1 ½ C. hot water, 120 -130F
Cornmeal

Combine 2 C. flour with dry ingredients in mixer bowl on low while water heats, add hot water and mix on medium of 3 - 5 minutes. Add flour ½ C. at a time, mixing after each addition until a rough shaggy mass has formed. 

Replace flat beater with dough hook and knead for 10 minutes, adding sprinkles of flour a needed to prevent sticking.

Turn out onto floured work surface, work by hand 2 minutes, place dough in a buttered bowl, cover and let rise for 90 minutes, punching down every ½ hour. 

Punch down, turn out onto floured work surface and shape, sprinkle cornmeal on baking sheet, place formed loaf on baking sheet, cover and let rise 30 minutes while oven pre-heats to 350.

Bake 25 - 40 minutes or until brown and bottom sounds hollow when thumped.

This makes one medium size loaf. The bread is yeasty, with a taste and aroma much like that of sourdough.

Dmntd


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Sourdough starter from scratch

After reading dozens of sourdough starter recipes and making more then a few from scratch (with varying results), including raw and cooked potato, honey and a number of yeast fortified starters… 

I’ve decided to create my own sourdough starter with lees (from the next batch of mead I make), flour and honey.

By definition this will be a fortified starter, because live yeast from the mead fermentation will be used to kick off the starter rather then wild yeast.

Once under way I’ll post the progress.

Dmntd


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

*Pepper Loaf*

3-4 C. Bread flour
1 C. Dry milk
4 t. Dry yeast
1 T. Sugar
2 t. Blach pepper, ground
1 t. Salt
1 ¾ C. hot water, 120 -130F
Butter

Combine 2 C. flour with dry ingredients in mixer bowl on low while water heats, add hot water and mix on medium of 3 - 5 minutes. Add flour ½ C. at a time, mixing after each addition until a rough shaggy mass has formed.

Replace flat beater with dough hook and knead for 10 minutes, adding sprinkles of flour a needed to prevent sticking.

Remove dough hook, leave dough in mixer bowl, cover with a damp towel and let rise for 90 minutes, punching down every ½ hour.

Punch down, pull dough from bowl and shape in your hands, place formed loaf on a buttered baking sheet, cover and let rise 30 minutes while oven pre-heats to 350.

Bake for 30 minutes or until brown and bottom sounds hollow when thumped, remove from oven brush top and sides of loaf with butter, bake anouther 10 minutes.

Makes one large loaf, with a peppery bite and finish.

Dmntd


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I got a new Artisan Kitchen Aid mixer for Christmas so i am trying my first batch of bread. I have six mini loafs of Crusty french bread in the makes right now. They are pan rising, i hope the turn out well. If so i will post some pics.

Joel


----------

